# AirPrint



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Hi guys.
I've been trying to get AirPrint to work on my Windows XP PC.
I can get all of the stuff loaded and running onto my PC, but my iPhone doesn't see my printer. I've searched the web for a solution without success.
I added an exception to my Windows firewall. I've tried disabling my McAfee firewall.
Anyone got any ideas for me to try?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

What model printer is it?


----------

